# Festool failure!!!!



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

So I picked up a painting side job after doing a deck for a customer. I have a carvex festool jig saw that I love, and I have been keeping my eye on a kapex! 
I've the job I'm on we are painting a single level ranch style with redwood rustic vee siding. I've got a few rotary sanders and a random orbital 6" rigid. These have been great workhorses, but I got paid well for the last job, and in preparation for a big job I went out and bought a rotex 150. I've got to fix a lot of damage from the homeowner using a pressure washer on the siding. I've been disappointed with the festool sander!!! I'm using 40 grit to cut trough the paint to allow the wood epoxy to cover the holes and dents. My 100 dollar rigid cuts through faster on random orbital gets less clogged and seems to be better than the 600 dollar festool on rotary and random orbital setting independent of the speed setting. I am waiting for festool branded paper before final judgment is rendered but with regular paper (w/o holes) the rigid wins out. What's the deal? Where did I go wrong!!?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Macmini said:


> ... Where did I go wrong!!?...


You drank the koolaid....:whistling


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

griz said:


> You drank the koolaid....:whistling



Ha!! But this does have me thinking...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you in rotex mode or orbital mode?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Use the correct paper and hook it to a vac. Turn it to rotex mode.

There is no way a rigid ro sander can keep up with a RO 150. 

Get some 40g garnet.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

overanalyze said:


> Are you in rotex mode or orbital mode?



I tried both at all speed settings I even sent a helper to get me some 60 grit with dust holes thinking it would help but didn't. I found the paper clogging much faster and could not get to bare wood on the festool easily. The rigid in random orbital just cut paint like butter and no clogging.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe you should use 60g instead. 40g is pretty aggressive on a rotex sander.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

*Festool Failure!!!!*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Use the correct paper and hook it to a vac. Turn it to rotex mode.
> 
> There is no way a rigid ro sander can keep up with a RO 150.
> 
> Get some 40g garnet.



Ya I've got p40 garnet on the way. I swear I'm not fibbing but on p40 3m paper the rigid was rocking.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Macmini said:


> Ya I've got p40 on the way, festool branded. I swear I'm not fibbing but on p40 3m paper the rigid was rocking.


You are on the right path.....

Buy a WAY overpriced sander, make sure you get the special paper made some where in Europe once a year & shipped every odd year to a special distributor...:whistling

Then make certain you buy enough to get you through....

or go to box store, buy cheap sander that works, with readily available paper and go make some money....:laughing:

Out of koolaid yet?....:thumbup:


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

We'll see, but I doubt the paper will make a difference but I'll post my impression after Christmas


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

Surely we're all waiting to hear your better results once you put on the festool paper. I've never looked back since I got my 150. Working with the vac, the paper lasts a long time without loading and continues to cut like new. I can't imagine the Rigid keeping up


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hook it to a vac.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

larry228 said:


> Surely we're all waiting to hear your better results once you put on the festool paper. I've never looked back since I got my 150. Working with the vac, the paper lasts a long time without loading and continues to cut like new. I can't imagine the Rigid keeping up



That's the plan, I'm really hoping as I wanted something to really help cut my down hours on the job. I really have to get down to wood to repair the damage


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hook it to a vac.


What he said. The sander is so aggressive it's clogging the paper as soon as you start.

The Rotex sanders are amazing when you're using that special paper that arrives here once every year but not on leap year because that's confusing... :whistling 

But really, get the Festool paper and hook it to a vac and you'll love it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Most people complain about trying to control it, not how it won't keep up with a rigid. First for everything.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hook it to a vac.


Needs a vac to make it suck.......

Does that on it's own.....
















Darcy, never mind me tonight, bad day in Bedrock....


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice one....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Most people complain about trying to control it, not how it won't keep up with a rigid. First for everything.


It sands many times faster than a random orbit sander. It's pretty dang awesome actually.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Seriously ill update in Saturday, I may be eating my words... I really hope so!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Get a good Festool dealer. I use Bob Marino. I'm not sure where your location is but pick somebody who is close enough to get you stuff in a couple days.

When you run low, order more that night, and it will be at your door in a few days. Can't beat it.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Get a good Festool dealer. I use Bob Marino. I'm not sure where your location is but pick somebody who is close enough to get you stuff in a couple days.
> 
> When you run low, order more that night, and it will be at your door in a few days. Can't beat it.



No dealers in sight, Amazon is helpful, 2 days to my door.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Macmini said:


> No dealers in sight, Amazon is helpful, 2 days to my door.


I'm in Virginia and Bob is in New Jersey. Doesn't have to be in sight.

Amazon is nice if you need something just a bit quicker but it's worth buying through a dealer not Amazon.

Which is saying something, because I use Amazon for everything...

You may think you won't buy much Festool :laughing: :laughing:
but when you do, it's nice to get good personal service through a dealer. It will cost you the same as it will through Amazon since their prices are regulated.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Glug glug glug. 

[Spoken in flat, unemotional voice] - You will be assimilated. You can not resist. I am 7 of 9. 3 of 11, aka Warner, is correct, the right sandpaper and vac will make all the difference. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Resistance is futile....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Glug glug glug.
> 
> [Spoken in flat, unemotional voice] - You will be assimilated. You can not resist. I am 7 of 9. 3 of 11, aka Warner, is correct, the right sandpaper and vac will make all the difference. You will be assimilated.


Evidently these guys have bought Festool....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Macmini said:


> Ya I've got p40 garnet on the way. I swear I'm not fibbing but on p40 3m paper the rigid was rocking.


Uh oh!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Glug glug glug.
> 
> [Spoken in flat, unemotional voice] - You will be assimilated. You can not resist. I am 7 of 9. 3 of 11, aka Warner, is correct, the right sandpaper and vac will make all the difference. You will be assimilated.


..wouldn't that be your normal voice?..


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I never thought I would see someone else on here that agrees with me.

I have three Festool orbital sanders, 2 5" and a 6'.
The only advantage I see is the vacuum. I have one broken 5" that worked for exactly 2 days and the 6" after sanding 30 doors has to have the pad changed.

My guys like, now get this, the old harbor freight ones I have in my shed than the Festools. It seems to be better and more aggressive.

Trust me, I have been trying to love Festool but keep running it through my mind that somehow the over priced tools are not worth it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pads are consumables too. Sometimes I blow through one on a difficult job. 
The rotex sanders take some practice. They are not a 100 dollar ros that you have to lean on to make work. 

I was sanding 1.55 mm worth of old paint off a house recently, ro125 went right through all the spots my paint shaver couldn't reach.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> ..wouldn't that be your normal voice?..


...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> ..wouldn't that be your normal voice?..


[Spoken in regular, friendly, voice] Have a great Christmas, Tom, and a happy and successful New Year.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So you are complaining that paper is clogging because the Sander is taking off material so fast it can't clear the paper and it's clogging! Well perhaps use the vac and the correct paper so that the material can be cleared before it binds to the paper. 

My ****ty Dewalt RO I had used to never clog paper either but then again it hardly took any material off to begin with so hardly needed a vac. When you have a sander as powerful as the RO Festool it's gonna need some way to get that material out from under the pad fast.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> [Spoken in regular, friendly, voice] Have a great Christmas, Tom, and a happy and successful New Year.


you too Bob!


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

One of the advantages of Festool customer service is that they offer a 30 day return policy, so if you're not happy with your purchase, you can return your tool for a full refund. They'll also warranty most tools for 3 years now. For those of you with broken Festools, return em, see if you're covered under their warranty and return em.

To the OP: If you were looking for sheer power for material removal, you should have purchased the RAS 115. They are a beast. Not too late to return/exchange for the RAS, and you'll get enough money back to buy proper abrasives. Using anything other than Festool abrasives can void any warranty. Seriously, start with the RAS, then blend/smooth with your Rigid. Nobody on earth will say their Rigid sander keeps up with the RAS 115.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The RAS ain't really much use as a sander. It's hard to get anything flat with it but it's great for taking material down fast.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You can sand pretty dang flat with the ras, just takes practice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You can sand pretty dang flat with the ras, just takes practice.



I'm talking flat like ro150 flat. I can get stuff close to flat with the RAS but lik you say it takes some finesse


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> The RAS ain't really much use as a sander. It's hard to get anything flat with it but it's great for taking material down fast.


Agreed. It acts much more like a grinder than a sander, kind of a cross-over grinder with sanding pads, utilizing lower speed with higher torque. Still, one of the best tools for quick material removal, but just like any of those types of tools, (Paint Shaver, Metabo, etc), they lack the finesse needed to achieve a smooth finish. The RO 150 is Festool's answer to this by creating 2 tools in one, but like most multi-tools, they're pretty good at many tasks, but might not be the best tool for any single task.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RAS = right angle sander. 

Kinda like the old PC grinder/sander.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

stelzerpainting said:


> Agreed. It acts much more like a grinder than a sander, kind of a cross-over grinder with sanding pads, utilizing lower speed with higher torque. Still, one of the best tools for quick material removal, but just like any of those types of tools, (Paint Shaver, Metabo, etc), they lack the finesse needed to achieve a smooth finish. The RO 150 is Festool's answer to this by creating 2 tools in one, but like most multi-tools, they're pretty good at many tasks, but might not be the best tool for any single task.



Yep that's why I bought it, I've got the paper, vacuum and well see how it goes on Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

